# Fox Pro



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Fellas,

I am looking into buying a FoxPro Caller or something similar to it. They have all sorts of them online. I am not looking to spend a ton of money on a call. What is the difference between the FX3 and the XR6? Is there another callmaker that works just as good but for a more resonable price?

Any help would be much appreciated?

Thanks

David


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one of those extreme dimensions calls that is listed in Cabelas I
really like it and have had alot of sucess with it. It's got alot of sounds. Just my :2cents: on the matter but you might want to look into one of those


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you thought of building your own E-caller from the plan on this site? I did and it works great. 8)


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

I also did the home made e-caller and I think it is great as well. Just get a good speaker though or it will sound terrible. After buying mouth calls I don't think I will ever use it again just maybe if I make if wireless

good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well its like this..I made the e-caller and had about $100.00 into it..It worked ok, but there was so much crap (wires, speaker, amp, MP3 player,ect) to deal with everytime you set up. I finally ponyed up and bought the FX5 from foxpro. yes it was alot of money, but after using it awhile I wouldnt hunt without it. If you are serious about coyote/fox hunting then buy your last caller 1st..dont go make or buy something that 1yr down the road you end up buying something different.. just spend the money or save up for it if you cant afford it right away..you wont be sorry in the long run..


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

For the guys of you that use the foxpro series, How do you like it- pros and cons?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a fox pro I like it for the coyote locater call other wise I use mouth calls.

Pros - Its light weight 
Its real sounds
Cuts down on movement

Cons - Not loud enough
The remotes are touchy

I have used other electronic calls this one is by far the best.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well like I stated in my earlier reply I have a FX5. I have only had mine for about 5 months.. its very light and very easy to use..I think that its loud enough for me..I guess if the sound can carry a mile (which mine can do on a fairly calm day) it will work for me. the only problem I have had with mine is, when hunting on a very cold day (zero or colder) if you are thumbing through to get to a sound the sound names move slow and are distorted until you are done moving (hard to explain). It only does it when its very cold..I am very happy with mine and would recommend it to anyone and I would buy another one..


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking to pickup the FoxPro Scorpion in the very near future....anyone using one? If so, what do you think? Im also thinking about the jack in the box decoy....anyone have input on those?


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

you wont be disapointed with any foxpro product or Jack in the box. Just tie a fishing line to the jack in the box top. I've heard lots of stories of hawks and owls taking them lol. I've had countless hawks swoop at my decoy, none have taken it though, yet.

scorpion or FX5 are the best, also most expensive.

you will have lots of success with a 416lr,fx3 or any of the other ones. I think i'd buy a FX5 or scorpion though, you can have over 100 sounds on it, that caller should last a looooooooong time if its propery cared for.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

When you Purchase a Fox Pro read all its features. If you have a mp3 player you dont need to spend all the extra money on a caller with more sounds. I use my mp3 player so I basically have unlimited sounds.


----------

